# SE/30 Transparent



## gpbonneau (14 Décembre 2019)

Je viens de recevoir une coque transparente de SE/30 de chez MacEffects, suite au KickStarter qu'ils ont lancé en début d'année   



Belle pièce, la qualité semble bonne, à confirmer au montage  l'aspect est très correct.

Il n'y a plus qu'à l'assembler 



À suivre...


----------



## Invité (14 Décembre 2019)

Ouah !!!
Super 

En fait, je viens de regarder le prix. Ca peut être beau…


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2019)

Excellent !
Hâte d'avoir la suite en photos.


----------



## Fi91 (14 Décembre 2019)

Intéressant 
Gpbonneau comment l’acheter et à combien ?
Je ne sais pas si c’est encore disponible


----------



## sifoto (14 Décembre 2019)

Hâte de voir le résultat !!!


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Décembre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Ouah !!!
> Super
> 
> En fait, je viens de regarder le prix. Ca peut être beau…



J’ai longtemps travaillé dans une boîte qui fabriquait ses propres moules pour fabriquer les pièces pour ses produits. Un moule c’est très cher.
Lancer un Kickstarter pour seulement 25000$ pour fabriquer des moules (face avant, arrière, etc...) qui valent 4 ou 5 fois plus (peut être même beaucoup plus encore) je ne sais pas comment ils font [emoji15] un sacré risque.

Je pense qu’ils vont bientôt lancer la commercialisation, mais je ne connais pas les tarifs.

Ils ont lancé un autre kickstarter pour faire un boîtier transparent pour Apple II, mais ça n’a pas marché, pas assez de contributeurs.


----------



## Franz59 (15 Décembre 2019)

Il ne doit plus rester beaucoup de SE/SE 30 en état de marche...
Peut être un marché possible pour les IMac G3 type Bondai blue ?
En tous cas, c'est superbe  si ça ne se raye pas aussi facilement que le G4 Cube...


----------



## Fi91 (15 Décembre 2019)

Franz59 a dit:


> Il ne doit plus rester beaucoup de SE/SE 30 en état de marche...
> Peut être un marché possible pour les IMac G3 type Bondai blue ?
> En tous cas, c'est superbe  si ça ne se raye pas aussi facilement que le G4 Cube...


Des SE/30 il y en a pas beaucoup ( puisant mais fragile ) mais des SE il y en a pas mal


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Décembre 2019)

Franz59 a dit:


> Il ne doit plus rester beaucoup de SE/SE 30 en état de marche...
> Peut être un marché possible pour les IMac G3 type Bondai blue ?
> En tous cas, c'est superbe  si ça ne se raye pas aussi facilement que le G4 Cube...



C'est du polycarbonate, c'est fragile, il fa falloir faire attention pour le conserver en très bon état.
Je vais lui faire un petit sac en tissus  

Ça avance doucement, en fait le plus long c'est de tout nettoyer minutieusement avant remontage, c'est transparent, tout va se voir.
Un peu de stress au moment du vissage, un peu dur, des vis auto-taraudeuse dans le plastique tout neuf, mais tout va bien


----------



## sifoto (15 Décembre 2019)

Ca va être chouette !!!


----------



## Fi91 (15 Décembre 2019)

Même le support métal a été astiqué, on dirait qu’il est tout neuf


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Des SE/30 il y en a pas beaucoup ( puisant mais fragile ) mais des SE il y en a pas mal



Le SE/30, une fois réglé les problèmes de condos, ça tiens la route, comme un SE. 

C'est vrai que j'aurais pu prendre un SE, le montage est identique, c'est compatible avec le boitier MacEffects. 
Mais il ont pris le SE/30 comme modèle, il y a quelques petites différences dans le moulage de la face avant entre le SE et le SE/30.
Entre autre : il n'y a pas de trappe pour un second lecteur de disquette sur le SE/30, sinon il aurait fallu en faire une transparente...

Et comme j'en ai plusieurs de chaque, j'ai préféré prendre un SE/30. Mais il est toujours possible de revenir en arrière 

La seule différence avec un SE ou SE/30, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'empreinte en creux pour la pomme sur la face avant (je pense qu'ils n'ont pas pu le faire, c'est copyright).
Et c'est bien comme ça, ça évite les arnaques, ceux qui voudront faire croire à un proto d'époque


----------



## Franz59 (15 Décembre 2019)

Très joli travail pour un ancêtre qui va bientôt avoir 30 ans


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2019)

Vraiment superbe ! Hâte de voir la suite


----------



## Messij (16 Décembre 2019)

Super sympa !!
Bien que personnellement je n'ai jamais été fan des boitier transparent.
Hâte de voir le résultat final.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Décembre 2019)

Ça avance doucement, encore les lecteurs et c'est finis 






J'ai fais une protection en mica transparente à la place de l'écran blanc sur la carte analogique pour la voir à travers la coque


----------



## DRF (16 Décembre 2019)

Il y a de nombreuses années, j’ai construit un tel boitier à partir de plexy en feuille... pas facile à usiner; assemblage avec vis nylon; même la carcasse de fixation de la carte mère a été fabriquée main à partir d’une feuille alu d’un mm... Le plus dur dans tout ça a été la prise de cotes sur un SE30 d’origine...
Mais quel résultat! (pas pris de photos à l’époque, regrets éternels...).
Au cas où, j’ai toujours la carte-mère...


----------



## Fi91 (16 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ça avance doucement, encore les lecteurs et c'est finis
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 148215
> 
> ...


J’adore 
Vivement que c’est commercialisé, je suis prêt à dépouiller un de mes SE pour le mettre dans un coque transparente


----------



## Invité (16 Décembre 2019)

Génial l'idée de supprimer cette feuille de carton merdique qui fait tout bizarre quand tu démontes ces petits monoblocs !


----------



## woz86 (17 Décembre 2019)

Superbe, un vrai travail de pro, il faut vraiment faire un bon nettoyage des composants internes afin d’avoir un beau rendu


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Décembre 2019)

Encore un peu de travail (le trou d'éjection de la disquette, réglage écran au petit oignons, etc...) et ça sera fini.


----------



## woz86 (17 Décembre 2019)

Superbe !!!


----------



## Messij (17 Décembre 2019)

Est ce que ca existe un boitier type iMac bonbon de la taille des classique, ca pourrais être sympa.


----------



## woz86 (17 Décembre 2019)

En modèle de SE c’est lequel le mieux ?

SE FDHD
SE
SE30
SE1/40


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Décembre 2019)

Messij a dit:


> Est ce que ca existe un boitier type iMac bonbon de la taille des classique, ca pourrais être sympa.



MacEffects propose des boîtiers clairs comme celui là, mais aussi colorés rouge, bleu, vert...









						MacEffects Clear Case for the Macintosh SE & SE/30
					

Here it is, the first production transparent front and rear for the Macintosh SE and SE/30. Peer inside at the Mac's marvelous engineering. Whether on display or in use, make a bold statement!




					www.maceffects.com


----------



## sifoto (17 Décembre 2019)

Il déboite !!!


----------



## Invité (17 Décembre 2019)

Tiens à propos, tu nettoies comme l'intérieur de ce SE pour qu'il soit neuf ?


----------



## Fi91 (17 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> MacEffects propose des boîtiers clairs comme celui là, mais aussi colorés rouge, bleu, vert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Génial  Merci
Maintenant je ne sais pas qu’elle est la meilleure couleur

Edit: enfin de compte je ne prends pas je n’avais pas vu le prix, 345$ c’est trop.


----------



## Fi91 (17 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> En modèle de SE c’est lequel le mieux ?
> 
> SE FDHD
> SE
> ...


Cela dépend pour qu’elle utilisation 
Le SE/30 c’est le plus puissant mais il faut lui changer les condensateurs 
Le SE40 c’est un SE avec un HD de 40MO et le SEFDHD c’est un SE avec un lecteur de disquette de 1,4MO
Le Macintosh SE est robuste


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Encore un peu de travail (le trou d'éjection de la disquette, réglage écran au petit oignons, etc...) et ça sera fini.


C'est vraiment superbe et le travail de nettoyage/restauration de toute la partie interne est fantastique ! Je n'ose imaginer le nombre d'heures de travail qu'il ta fallu.

Respect


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est vraiment superbe et le travail de nettoyage/restauration de toute la partie interne est fantastique ! Je n'ose imaginer le nombre d'heures de travail qu'il ta fallu.
> 
> Respect


Merci.

Je ne pars pas de zéro non plus, la machine était déjà bien propre. J'avais restauré intérieur/extérieur de ce SE/30 il y a moins de 2 ans.

J'ai juste insisté sur les câbles et les parties un peu sales avec de l'alcool isopropylique, ça dégraisse et nettoie très bien sans être agressif.

Pour les tôles, elles sont protégées de la corrosion par une galvanisation à chaud à base de zinc, ce qui lui donne cet aspect alu brillant.
Avec le temps, l'oxydation reprend et il suffit d'un peu d'humidité par endroit pour que des taches apparaissent...
Je ne refais pas de galvanisation à chaud évidemment mais à froid. Ça se présente comme une peinture en aérosol, à base de zinc. Je met un voile léger uniquement sur les parties atteintes., ça a exactement le même aspect une fois sec.

Ce qui souffre le plus, c'est la THT. Sur celui-là elle a encore un bel aspect.

Pour le reste, chiffon, aérosol à air, pinceau doux, etc... huile de coude ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Génial  Merci
> Maintenant je ne sais pas qu’elle est la meilleure couleur
> 
> Edit: enfin de compte je ne prends pas je n’avais pas vu le prix, 345$ c’est trop.



C'est cher c'est vrai   à ce prix là j'aurais hésité aussi.
Avec le KickStarter c'était moins cher (transport compris) et avec le bouton reset/dev.

Pour la couleur, c'était un peu plus cher dans le kickstarter, là tout semble au même prix.
Avec le recul, je me demande si je n'aurais pas préféré un modèle en couleur... un bleu transparent c'est cool. 
Le clair fait un peu trop proto like du coup...

Ils font aussi la souris à 39$, je l'avais pas pris mais je vais le faire 

Petite video du moulage :








						MacEffects SE/30 Clear Case Production Cases
					

Several batches of rear cases have been produced with the goal of correcting minor cosmetic issues.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## woz86 (18 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour la couleur, c'était un peu plus cher dans le kickstarter, là tout semble au même prix.
> Avec le recul, je me demande si je n'aurais pas préféré un modèle en couleur... un bleu transparent c'est cool.
> Le clair fait un peu trop proto like du coup...


Après personnellement je préfère le modèle transparent comme tu as, les modèles de couleurs, je ne suis pas trop fan !


----------



## woz86 (18 Décembre 2019)

Je viens de voir sur lbc un SE en vente et j’ai demandé une photo de l’écran allumé.
L’écran est avec la disquette et le point d’interrogation.
Le disque dur est HS ?


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Je viens de voir sur lbc un SE en vente et j’ai demandé une photo de l’écran allumé.
> L’écran est avec la disquette et le point d’interrogation.
> Le disque dur est HS ?


Oui, c'est fort probable. À quel prix ?


----------



## woz86 (19 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> À quel prix ?


150€
Apres j’ai vu un SE 1/40 qui fonctionne et avec les disquettes à 110€.


----------



## Fi91 (19 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> 150€
> Apres j’ai vu un SE 1/40 qui fonctionne et avec les disquettes à 110€.


Trop cher 
Un SE cela vaut 50€ Voir 80€ s’il est en excellent état
C’est un Macintosh qui n’est pas rare et qui se trouve facilement, combien de fois je vais pour acheter un Macintosh ou un power Macintosh et le vendeur a un SE chez lui et je l’achète pour moins de 50€


----------



## woz86 (19 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Trop cher
> Un SE cela vaut 50€ Voir 80€ s’il est en excellent état
> C’est un Macintosh qui n’est pas rare et qui se trouve facilement, combien de fois je vais pour acheter un Macintosh ou un power Macintosh et le vendeur a un SE chez lui et je l’achète pour moins de 50€


Je n’ai pas assez d’expérience pour pouvoir juger du bon prix, je me dit un SE une centaine d’euros.
Sur lbc, quand je vois certaines personnes qui en vendent 500-600€


----------



## Fi91 (19 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Je n’ai pas assez d’expérience pour pouvoir juger du bon prix, je me dit un SE une centaine d’euros.
> Sur lbc, quand je vois certaines personnes qui en vendent 500-600€


Il y a des gens qui croient avoir découvert de l’or dans le grenier des grands parents et mettent à des prix hilarants


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Je n’ai pas assez d’expérience pour pouvoir juger du bon prix, je me dit un SE une centaine d’euros.
> Sur lbc, quand je vois certaines personnes qui en vendent 500-600€


C'est n'importe quoi  je suppose que dans 2 mois les annonces seront encore là.
Les disques durs sont très fragile après plus de trente ans, c'était une techno en plein développement à l'époque (les moteurs qui fatiguent, les roulement qui s'usent, les caoutchouc qui se dégradent)... même si tu en trouve un qui marche encore, ça peut tomber en panne n'importe quand, et c'est introuvable un disque dur d'origine.
Donc prévoir un remplacement dans le prix... (disque plus récent, SCSI2SD, etc...).

Si tu as 100€ à y mettre, un qui marche, en FDHD en plus (disquette 1.44Mo) :


			https://www.leboncoin.fr/collection/1710827288.htm/


----------



## woz86 (19 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si tu as 100€ à y mettre, un qui marche, en FDHD en plus (disquette 1.44Mo) :
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/collection/1710827288.htm/


Oui je l’ai vu celui-ci, après il aurait besoin d’un nettoyage et la trace sur le côté me gène , on dirait une rayure.


----------



## Fi91 (19 Décembre 2019)

Pour le moment je les remplace avec des disque sca ( Grace a tes conseils Gpbonneau )car le remplacement par scsci2sd est cher
Peut être que j’utiliserai le scsi2sd sur les Macintosh plutôt rare


----------



## woz86 (19 Décembre 2019)

J’ai vu aussi celui-ci :


----------



## Fi91 (19 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui je l’ai vu celui-ci, après il aurait besoin d’un nettoyage et la trace sur le côté me gène , on dirait une rayure.


Je crois pas que c’est une rayure, un bon coup de cif où Pierre d’argile et le Macintosh sera comme neuf


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui je l’ai vu celui-ci, après il aurait besoin d’un nettoyage et la trace sur le côté me gène , on dirait une rayure.


C'est souvent comme ça qu'on fait de bonne affaire, une machine qui paye pas de mine, un peu sale... une fois nettoyer c'est une perle.
Une machine trop mise en valeur (sauf restauration complète) c'est le moyen de gonfler le prix...

Pour celle-ci, ça vaut le coup de se renseigner si ça t'intéresse.


Pour le 1/40, avec un disque dur de 20Mo, c'est curieux... normalement 1/40 = 40Mo, surtout que les HD de 20Mo c'est rare.


----------



## woz86 (19 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour celle-ci, ça vaut le coup de se renseigner si ça t'intéresse.


Oui je me renseigne, après aussi si il peuvent faire un envoi.


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui je me renseigne, après aussi si il peuvent faire un envoi.


Un truc de vieux collectionneur   si tu vois que les gens sont un peu hésitants sur l'emballage/expédition, j'envoie un carton vide, bien adapté, avec le rembourrage nécessaire, avec, à l'intérieur, le bon pour le retour.
Ça coute 5 ou 6€ de plus mais tu es sûr de le recevoir en bon état. 
Les gens apprécient souvent, ils n'ont rien à faire sauf à l'emmener au point relais (c'est souvent des dons, c'est un peu différent mais je pense que ça aide aussi pour un achat).
Pour une machine d'une dizaine de kilos avec le carton, faut soigner l'emballage.


----------



## woz86 (19 Décembre 2019)

La personne peut le descendre à 90€


----------



## woz86 (19 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour celle-ci, ça vaut le coup de se renseigner si ça t'intéresse.
> 
> 
> Pour le 1/40, avec un disque dur de 20Mo, c'est curieux... normalement 1/40 = 40Mo, surtout que les HD de 20Mo c'est rare.



Avec ton œil d’expert, entre les deux annonces, tu me conseillerais plus le SE où le SE1/40 ?


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Avec ton œil d’expert, entre les deux annonces, tu me conseillerais plus le SE où le SE1/40 ?



hehe... le SE FDHD me semble la meilleur option. C'est parmi les derniers SE commercialisés, avec un lecteur 1.44Mo, c'est pratique (c'est moins facile de faire des disquette 800K, avec winimage par exemple on peut pas). Il a l'air seulement un peu sale, assures-toi que la coque n'est pas rayée, que c'est seulement une trace superficielle. Un bon nettoyage et ça peut faire un beau SE.

Le 1/40 est intéressant aussi, commercialisé après le modèle à 2 lecteurs de disquette et le modèle 1/20... le disque doit être un 40Mo à mon avis, pas un 20. Avec le Système 6 tu ne vois pas la capacité totale du disque quand tu fais "Lire les informations" du disque, seulement la taille utilisée, c'est trompeur...


----------



## woz86 (19 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> hehe... le SE FDHD me semble la meilleur option. C'est parmi les derniers SE commercialisés, avec un lecteur 1.44Mo, c'est pratique (c'est moins facile de faire des disquette 800K, avec winimage par exemple on peut pas). Il a l'air seulement un peu sale, assures-toi que la coque n'est pas rayée, que c'est seulement une trace superficielle. Un bon nettoyage et ça peut faire un beau SE.
> 
> Le 1/40 est intéressant aussi, commercialisé après le modèle à 2 lecteurs de disquette et le modèle 1/20... le disque doit être un 40Mo à mon avis, pas un 20. Avec le Système 6 tu ne vois pas la capacité totale du disque quand tu fais "Lire les informations" du disque, seulement la taille utilisée, c'est trompeur...


Tu ne m’aide pas beaucoup lol, le SE FDHD a besoin d’un bon nettoyage complet même le clavier et la souris.
J’ai envoyé un message au vendeur pour savoir sur la fameuse trace sur le côté.
Après le SE 1/40 est plus propre et il y a les disquettes.
Après l’un ou l’autre, il serait à 90€ (Négocier).
J’hésite entre les deux...


----------



## Fi91 (19 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu ne m’aide pas beaucoup lol, le SE FDHD a besoin d’un bon nettoyage complet même le clavier et la souris.
> J’ai envoyé un message au vendeur pour savoir sur la fameuse trace sur le côté.
> Après le SE 1/40 est plus propre et il y a les disquettes.
> Après l’un ou l’autre, il serait à 90€ (Négocier).
> J’hésite entre les deux...


prends les 2


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> prends les 2


J'allais le dire   
Je prendrais le FDHD, il y a eu beaucoup de SE à partir de 87, beaucoup moins de FDHD, sortie en 89, un peu après le SE/30.


----------



## woz86 (20 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> prends les 2


Le problème est que j’ai à la maison ce qu’on appel une femme


----------



## Fi91 (20 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Le problème est que j’ai à la maison ce qu’on appel une femme



Quand tu commences tu voudras ensuite tous les Macintosh, PowerBook etc


----------



## woz86 (20 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Quand tu commences tu voudras ensuite tous les Macintosh, PowerBook etc


Je vais chercher surtout à avoir de belle pièce, un Macintosh Plus, quelques SE, un G3 après au feeling.
J’ai déjà un Performa 400, un PowerBook 230 avec son DuoBlock et bientôt un G3 Palourde je pense avoir bien commencé ma collection !


----------



## woz86 (20 Décembre 2019)

Je suis admiratif de la collection de gpbonneau   et avec son SE translucide en plus !


----------



## woz86 (21 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il a l'air seulement un peu sale, assures-toi que la coque n'est pas rayée, que c'est seulement une trace superficielle.


J’ai demandé au vendeur, il m’a envoyé des photos sur le côté il y a une mauvaise rayure profonde


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Décembre 2019)

Dommage, il a été bien malmené, pas mal de coup et pas réparable à moins de trouver une autre coque.
Du coup 90€ c'est bien trop cher pour un SE en si mauvaise état, au moins esthétique (ça donne pas confiance pour le reste).
Le seul intérêt c'est la version FDHD, la dernière évolution du SE (lecteur 1.44Mo + maj des 2 pavés ROM et du pavé SWIM... et le marquage FDHD sur la face avant). Pas cher, pour les pièces...


----------



## woz86 (21 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pas cher, pour les pièces...


A combien d’après toi je devrais le négocier ?
Le vendeur m’a dit quand je lui ai déjà négocié qu’il serait comme le bon vin, il prendrait de la valeur, mais vu l’état...


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Décembre 2019)

Au-dessus de 50€ ça vaut pas le coup, même (à vérifier) si la façade est nickel (avec la sérigraphie FDHD), trop de réparation.
Le disque dur fonctionne encore, mais c'est la loterie, faut pas compter dessus.
Reste l'intérieur et surtout la carte mère, très robuste et assez atypique en FDHD. 
Mais sur ce modèle la pile est démontable, peut être déjà remplacé et possiblement de mauvaise qualité, donc plus il attend plus c'est risqué...
Donc ok si tu es bricoleur et si tu l'as en-dessous de 50€, sinon laisse tomber il y en a plein d'autre.


----------



## Fi91 (21 Décembre 2019)

Pour les SE il faut pas ce précipiter, il y en a plein.
Des FDHD également.
Le plus rare c’est le SE/30 qui a pris de la valeur


----------



## Invité (21 Décembre 2019)

Cette coque arrière, elle est commune à tous les monoblocs ?
N'ayant que 2 petits (identiques, des Classic II) je n'en sais rien…


----------



## woz86 (21 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> si la façade est nickel (avec la sérigraphie FDHD)


Voici la face avant :




Je viens d’envoyer un message au vendeur pour voir si il veut baisser son prix.
Après il y a gros nettoyage à faire dessus, le clavier la souris ne son pas nickel et il faudrait le démonter pour voir l’intérieur.


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Décembre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Cette coque arrière, elle est commune à tous les monoblocs ?
> N'ayant que 2 petits (identiques, des Classic II) je n'en sais rien…


La coque arrière est identique du SE du début jusqu'au SE/30 (seule l'étiquette change). Différente sur les Classic.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Le vendeur m’a dit quand je lui ai déjà négocié qu’il serait comme le bon vin, il prendrait de la valeur, mais vu l’état...


Dans ce cas, pourquoi n'attend-il pas encore un an avant de le vendre ?..


----------



## Invité (21 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> La coque arrière est identique du SE du début jusqu'au SE/30 (seule l'étiquette change). Différente sur les Classic.


OK, pas trop possible de changer la coque arrière pour une autre en meilleur état à cause de l'étiquette alors…


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Décembre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> OK, pas trop possible de changer la coque arrière pour une autre en meilleur état à cause de l'étiquette alors…


Un peu d'archéologie informatique   :
Sur le SE, il n'y a que 3 étiquettes différentes si je ne me trompes pas.
Les 2 premiers modèles sortis, SE 2 drives et SE 1/20 avaient chacun leurs étiquettes.
Ensuite, les modèles suivants ont tous la même étiquette (différente sur le SE/30 tout de même).



Pratique pour changer une coque ;-)
Sachant en plus que les 2 drives ont souvent été upgradés avec disque dur, comme les autres, upgrade de HD (et de RAM).


----------



## woz86 (21 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Au-dessus de 50€ ça vaut pas le coup


Il ne veut pas baisser en dessous de 90€ il préfère attendre une dizaine d’années qu’il prenne de la valeur 
Je lui ai dit quand le DD sera HS il ne vaudra plus rien


----------



## Fi91 (21 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Il ne veut pas baisser en dessous de 90€ il préfère attendre une dizaine d’années qu’il prenne de la valeur
> Je lui ai dit quand le DD sera HS il ne vaudra plus rien


Je ne sais pas si cela va prendre de la valeur, quoi qu’il arrive d’ici quelques mois, s’il ne l’a toujours pas vendu il le vendra moins cher. 
dans l’état, il aura du mal à le vendre mais je peux me tromper


----------



## Fi91 (21 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un peu d'archéologie informatique   :
> Sur le SE, il n'y a que 3 étiquettes différentes si je ne me trompes pas.
> Les 2 premiers modèles sortis, SE 2 drives et SE 1/20 avaient chacun leurs étiquettes.
> Ensuite, les modèles suivants ont tous la même étiquette (différente sur le SE/30 tout de même).
> ...


J’ai remarqué que j’ai un SE qui a un ventilateur différent et plus brouillant
C’est d’origine ?


----------



## woz86 (21 Décembre 2019)

Après il y avait le SE1/40 qui était propre !


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> J’ai remarqué que j’ai un SE qui a un ventilateur différent et plus brouillant
> C’est d’origine ?


Les premiers SE avait un ventilateur tangentiel (celui de ta photo). Mais ils sont bruyant et Apple les a remplacé ensuite par des ventilateurs axiaux plus silencieux. C'était nouveau, les Plus n'avaient pas de ventilateurs.
Sur l'étiquette, c'est un 2 x 800K drives ou un 1/20 c'est ça ?


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Après il y avait le SE1/40 qui était propre !



Si tu as négocié sous les 100€ pourquoi pas, il fonctionne, il est propre, pas trop jaunit, upgradé avec 4Mo de RAM, avec des disquettes...

Comme ça pour voir, si tu peux avoir une photo avec la fenêtre sur le contenu du disque dur en présentation par icône pour voir la taille du disque... Parceque "disque dur d'origine 20Mb" sur un SE 1/40 ça me bouleverse ;-))
Si c'était un 20Mb ça serait beau, ceux qui fonctionne encore deviennent très rare...


----------



## Fi91 (21 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Les premiers SE avait un ventilateur tangentiel (celui de ta photo). Mais ils sont bruyant et Apple les a remplacé ensuite par des ventilateurs axiaux plus silencieux. C'était nouveau, les Plus n'avaient pas de ventilateurs.
> Sur l'étiquette, c'est un 2 x 800K drives ou un 1/20 c'est ça ?


Je n’avais pas remarqué mais c’est bien écrit un lecteur 800k et un HD 20sc alors que les autres SE je n’ai aucune indication.
Sauf que le HD 20mo est HS, je ne l’ai pas encore remplacé


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Je n’avais pas remarqué mais c’est bien écrit un lecteur 800k et un HD 20sc alors que les autres SE je n’ai aucune indication.
> Sauf que le HD 20mo est HS, je ne l’ai pas encore remplacé


C'était des disques Miniscribe... ceux qui fonctionne encore deviennent très rare...
J'en ai 3 ou 4 en panne, pas encore tenté de les réparer... et un qui marche dans un SE 1/20, un autre dans un boitier externe Apple HD20SC et un troisième, un Rodime pas SCSI, dans un boitier externe Apple HD20  (je croise les doigts à chaque fois que je les met en route).


----------



## woz86 (21 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si tu as négocié sous les 100€ pourquoi pas


Je l’ai négocié à 90€


----------



## Fi91 (22 Décembre 2019)

Voilà un exemple d’une personne qui croit avoir trouvé de l’or dans le grenier des grand parents


----------



## Fi91 (22 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Je l’ai négocié à 90€


90€ s’il est en bonne état esthétique cela peut faire l’affaire pour mettre un SE dans ta collection  

Tu as vu cette annonce ?
Un SE fonctionnel complet avec son livret ( c’est toujours sympa)


----------



## woz86 (22 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Voilà un exemple d’une personne qui croit avoir trouvé de l’or dans le grenier des grand parents


----------



## woz86 (22 Décembre 2019)

Oui je l’ai vu après le SE1/40 me plaît bien aussi, il est propre et il y a les disquettes, ce qui est souvent rare.


----------



## Fi91 (22 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui je l’ai vu après le SE1/40 me plaît bien aussi, il est propre et il y a les disquettes, ce qui est souvent rare.


Oui, mon premier SE j’avais aussi les disquettes ( système 5) et les livres car j’aime bien les avoir aussi


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Décembre 2019)

Il est aussi sur eBay celui là, mais avec "remise en main propre", c'est moins facile à vendre...

Tu vois il y a du choix, faut pas se précipiter et laisser de coté les annonces fantaisistes ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> 90€ s’il est en bonne état esthétique cela peut faire l’affaire pour mettre un SE dans ta collection
> 
> Tu as vu cette annonce ?
> Un SE fonctionnel complet avec son livret ( c’est toujours sympa)



C'est un SE 1/20 à l'origine. Il est en système 6.
Renseignes toi s'il a toujours son disque d'origine et combien il a de RAM (photo d'écran "A propos du Finder" et fenêtre du HD en presentation par icône). Un 20Mo qui fonctionne encore c'est une belle pèche ;-)


----------



## woz86 (22 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est un SE 1/20 à l'origine


Pourtant il y a bien SE1/40 sur la face


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Tu as vu cette annonce ?
> Un SE fonctionnel complet avec son livret ( c’est toujours sympa)





gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est un SE 1/20 à l'origine. Il est en système 6.
> Renseignes toi s'il a toujours son disque d'origine et combien il a de RAM (photo d'écran "A propos du Finder" et fenêtre du HD en presentation par icône). Un 20Mo qui fonctionne encore c'est une belle pèche ;-)


Je répondais pour l'annonce citée par Fi91 : https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1724477104.htm/


----------



## woz86 (22 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je répondais pour l'annonce citée par Fi91


Oui en effet !


----------



## Fi91 (27 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'était des disques Miniscribe... ceux qui fonctionne encore deviennent très rare...
> J'en ai 3 ou 4 en panne, pas encore tenté de les réparer... et un qui marche dans un SE 1/20, un autre dans un boitier externe Apple HD20SC et un troisième, un Rodime pas SCSI, dans un boitier externe Apple HD20  (je croise les doigts à chaque fois que je les met en route).


Je suis aller voir également mon boîtier HD externe et c’est aussi un HD 20MO


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Décembre 2019)

Joli   ça devient rare ceux qui fonctionne encore (et cher). Et c'est pas du SCSI, donc quasi impossible de remplacer le HD par un autre plus récent.
C'est surtout intéressant pour ceux qui ont un 512K sans bus SCSI, c'est le moyen de lui ajouter un gros disque externe, sur la prise du lecteur de disquette (on peut aussi le faire avec le FloppyEmu).


----------



## Fi91 (27 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Joli   ça devient rare ceux qui fonctionne encore (et cher). Et c'est pas du SCSI, donc quasi impossible de remplacer le HD par un autre plus récent.
> C'est surtout intéressant pour ceux qui ont un 512K sans bus SCSI, c'est le moyen de lui ajouter un gros disque externe, sur la prise du lecteur de disquette (on peut aussi le faire avec le FloppyEmu).


Je ne l’ai pas démonté mais ce n’est pas un HD scsi ? Car je croyais que c’était du scsi


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Décembre 2019)

Non, à l'époque (1985) Apple n'avait pas encore adopté la norme SCSI (pas encore née, en 1986 seulement) sur ces Mac.
C'était une carte contrôleur made in Apple qui faisait le lien entre le HD Rodime et le port floppy.
A l'époque les premiers HD se branchaient sur le port série, plus lent encore.
Mais un an plus tard environ, Apple présentait son premier Mac avec un bus SCSI, le MacPlus et aussi un nouveau disque dur SCSI externe : le HD20SC bien plus rapide, renvoyant le HD20 aux oubliettes...


----------



## Fi91 (27 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Non, à l'époque (1985) Apple n'avait pas encore adopté la norme SCSI (pas encore née, en 1986 seulement) sur ces Mac.
> C'était une carte contrôleur made in Apple qui faisait le lien entre le HD Rodime et le port floppy.
> A l'époque les premiers HD se branchaient sur le port série, plus lent encore.
> Mais un an plus tard environ, Apple présentait son premier Mac avec un bus SCSI, le MacPlus et aussi un nouveau disque dur SCSI externe : le HD20SC bien plus rapide, renvoyant le HD20 aux oubliettes...
> Voir la pièce jointe 149179


Ce qui veut dire que c’est impossible a changé le HD?
J’espère que cela tiens la route, je le mets de temps en temps en route


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Ce qui veut dire que c’est impossible a changé le HD?
> J’espère que cela tiens la route, je le mets de temps en temps en route


Le HD Rodime a été adapté sur mesure pour Apple...


----------



## Fi91 (27 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le HD Rodime a été adapté sur mesure pour Apple...


Dommage je croyais qu’on pouvait utiliser  un adapteur sca, scsi2sd etc
Tu crois qu’il y a une solution de « maintenance » pour faire durer le HD ?

Merci pour les infos


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Dommage je croyais qu’on pouvait utiliser  un adapteur sca, scsi2sd etc
> Tu crois qu’il y a une solution de « maintenance » pour faire durer le HD ?
> 
> Merci pour les infos


Tant qu'il marche... pas grand chose à faire.
Si tu as des pb un jour, un excellent article ici -> https://macgui.com/news/article.php?t=445
Avec des tests et aussi quelques points à lubrifier...


----------



## woz86 (3 Janvier 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Parceque "disque dur d'origine 20Mb" sur un SE 1/40 ça me bouleverse ;-))
> Si c'était un 20Mb ça serait beau, ceux qui fonctionne encore deviennent très rare...


La personne m’a confirmé que c’est un disque dur de 20mb, elle m’a dit que à l’époque il était vendu soit avec un de 20mb ou de 40mb.


----------



## Big Ben (3 Janvier 2020)

Si le HD20 est Irréparable il est toujours disponible de remplacer la platine + disque rodime par un floppy-emu, mais c’est dommage de condamner un appareil aussi polyvalent dans un boîtier. Ça serait sympathique d’avoir une version allégée dédiée à l’émulation disque.


----------



## Fi91 (3 Janvier 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Si le HD20 est Irréparable il est toujours disponible de remplacer la platine + disque rodime par un floppy-emu, mais c’est dommage de condamner un appareil aussi polyvalent dans un boîtier. Ça serait sympathique d’avoir une version allégée dédiée à l’émulation disque.


Comment ça le condamné le floppy Emu dans le boîtier ? Car il faut toujours démarrer le système ou fichier  manuellement sur le floppy Emu ( il ne lance pas de système automatiquement sauf si j’ai raté un épisode)
Au prix que coûte le floppy Emu cela fait cher d’en mettre un seulement dans une machine, mettre un scsi2sd revient moins cher.
 Je l’utilise pour démarrer des Macintosh avec HS HS ou pour démarrer des programmes, ou installer un système.


----------



## Big Ben (3 Janvier 2020)

De mémoire, le Floppy-Emu une fois configuré en mode HD chargé automatiquement la dernière image disque dur utilisée. C'est tellement devenu un automatisme que tu me mets le doute maintenant  
Par contre en mode disquette oui en effet il demande systématiquement l'image à utiliser.


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Janvier 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> La personne m’a confirmé que c’est un disque dur de 20mb, elle m’a dit que à l’époque il était vendu soit avec un de 20mb ou de 40mb.



Lors de la première présentation en mars 1987, le Macintosh SE a été proposé en 2 versions :
- M5010 : 1 Mo de RAM et deux lecteurs de disquettes 800Ko
- M5011 : 1 Mo de RAM et un disque dur de 20Mo



En 1988, ils ont été remplacé par la version 1/40.
- M5011 : 1 Mo de RAM et un disque dur de 40Mo.
Cette fois-ci, l'étiquette ne mentionne plus la version, elle ne changera plus jusqu'au dernier, comme la référence M5011. La mention 1/40 était mentionné sur la face avant.




En 1989, la dernière version, toujours un HD de 40Mo, recevra de nouvelles ROM et un nouveau contrôleur pour embarquer un lecteur de disquette 1.44Mo. Même étiquette que le précédent mais en plus un marquage FDHD en face avant (1/40 disparait).



Le modèle sur la photo est marqué 1/40, donc avec un disque dur *40Mo à l'origine*.

Il est peut-être tombé en panne très tôt et remplacé par un 20Mo (peu probable...).
Le plus simple c'est d'obtenir une photo de la fenêtre ouverte sur le disque dur en présentation par icône. Tu verras la taille du disque en additionnant la taille "dans le disque" et celle "disponible". 
Ici sur un 40Mo, comme tu peux le voir, en utilisant "Lire les informations" sur le disque avec le Système 6 on ne voit pas la taille du disque (ce qui pouvait prêter à confusion) :


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Janvier 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> De mémoire, le Floppy-Emu une fois configuré en mode HD chargé automatiquement la dernière image disque dur utilisée. C'est tellement devenu un automatisme que tu me mets le doute maintenant
> Par contre en mode disquette oui en effet il demande systématiquement l'image à utiliser.


Oui le FloppyEmu démarre automatiquement sur le dernier mode choisit (HD20 ou disquette), il faut appuyer sur Select au démarrage pour changer de mode.


----------



## woz86 (3 Janvier 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le plus simple c'est d'obtenir une photo de la fenêtre ouverte sur le disque dur en présentation par icône. Tu verras la taille du disque en additionnant la taille "dans le disque" et celle "disponible".


J’ai contacté le vendeur, mais il rentre chez lui que lundi.
Il m’a dit que quelqu’un lui a fait une proposition au prix qui le vend, mais il n’a pas de nouvelles, je vais bien voir, après je me dit que si c’est réellement un 20Mo, comme tu dit il est rare et au pire si c’est un 40Mo il reste en bon état et a un prix correct.


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Janvier 2020)

Oui, tu as raison, si c'est un 20Mo c'est une bonne affaire. Et ça reste raisonnable pour un 40Mo en état de marche.
Reste à trouver un modèle 1/20 et avec un disque 40Mo pour remettre le tout en état d'origine


----------



## Fi91 (3 Janvier 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison, si c'est un 20Mo c'est une bonne affaire. Et ça reste raisonnable pour un 40Mo en état de marche.
> Reste à trouver un modèle 1/20 et avec un disque 40Mo pour remettre le tout en état d'origine


C’est rare mais pour combien de temps ? Si les HD tombe en panne


----------



## Fi91 (3 Janvier 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui le FloppyEmu démarre automatiquement sur le dernier mode choisit (HD20 ou disquette), il faut appuyer sur Select au démarrage pour changer de mode.


J’ai jamais utilisé ce mode ou jamais réussi  a le faire fonctionner
En mode HD il a comme accès à tous les fichiers comme les jeux etc ?


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Janvier 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> J’ai jamais utilisé ce mode ou jamais réussi  a le faire fonctionner
> En mode HD il a comme accès à tous les fichiers comme les jeux etc ?



Le mode HD20 ne fonctionne pas avec tous les macs, en fonction des ROM, seulement avec les Plus, SE, Classic, IIcx/ci/si et LC (512K et Portable aussi je crois mais j'ai pas vérifié, j'en ai pas).
Sur la carte SD il y a un fichier "HD20.dsk", c'est lui qui est chargé en mode HD20.
On peut aussi le monter comme un HD avec Sheepshaver par exemple et y ajouter des fichiers / application.

En fait dans ce mode, le FloppyEmu se comporte comme le Macintosh Hard Disk 20 qui était aussi branché sur le port disquette. Un HD SSD pour pour les premiers Macs ;-) comme le SCSI2SD.


----------



## Big Ben (4 Janvier 2020)

512K avec la disquette adéquate (et certaines limitations), le 512Ke et le portable le supporte.
Les SE/30 et certains Mac II aussi mais à travers une ROM modifiée.


----------



## woz86 (5 Janvier 2020)

On devrait faire un post avec tout ce qui craque niveau prix sur lbc 
Je viens juste de voir cette annonce pour un Classic II à quelques kilomètres de chez moi.


----------



## Fi91 (5 Janvier 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> On devrait faire un post avec tout ce qui craque niveau prix sur lbc
> Je viens juste de voir cette annonce pour un Classic II à quelques kilomètres de chez moi.
> Voir la pièce jointe 150195


Mais non c’est rare un Classic II je trouve que c’est pas cher 

je plaisante bien sûr

Un Classic II c’est aussi fragile qu'un Classic I, il faut lui faire les condensateurs

un Classic II vaut plus qu’un Classic normal mais là il abuse sur le prix.
L’effet de mode « vintage » et la renommée d’Apple, des vendeurs croient avoir de l’or


----------



## woz86 (5 Janvier 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> L’effet de mode « vintage » et la renommée d’Apple, des vendeurs croient avoir de l’or


J’ai envoyé un message a la vendeuse et encore elle l’a mis la moitié du prix par rapport à ce qu’elle a vu 
Je lui dit qu’elle ne le vendra jamais.


----------



## Big Ben (5 Janvier 2020)

Et surtout comme d'habitude: en état de marche mais aucune photo de l'appareil allumé


----------



## woz86 (5 Janvier 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Et surtout comme d'habitude: en état de marche mais aucune photo de l'appareil allumé


Tout à fait, je lui ai demandé une photo l’écran allumé et elle ne sait même pas ce qu’est le Finder   
Je vais voir la photo l’écran allumé et lui proposer un prix de toute façon à 500€ elle ne le vendra jamais.


----------



## Fi91 (5 Janvier 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Tout à fait, je lui ai demandé une photo l’écran allumé et elle ne sait même pas ce qu’est le Finder
> Je vais voir la photo l’écran allumé et lui proposer un prix de toute façon à 500€ elle ne le vendra jamais.


Normal c’est encore un vendeur qui a découvert un ordinateur dans le grenier des parents sans connaître réellement la valeur

sur un Classic ce n’est pas que l’écran qu’il faut voir, c’est de savoir s’il y a le dong au démarrage, si ce n’est pas le cas il faut changer les condensateurs. Mais quoi qu’il arrive sur les Classic il faut les changer.


----------



## woz86 (5 Janvier 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Et surtout comme d'habitude: en état de marche mais aucune photo de l'appareil allumé


Tout à fait, je lui ai demandé une photo l’écran allumé et elle ne sait même pas ce qu’est le Finder  
Je vais voir la photo l’écran allumé et lui proposer un prix de toute façon à 500€ elle ne le


----------



## woz86 (5 Janvier 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> Normal c’est encore un vendeur qui a découvert un ordinateur dans le grenier des parents sans connaître réellement la valeur


En voici qui vend un modèle unique


----------



## woz86 (5 Janvier 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Et surtout comme d'habitude: en état de marche mais aucune photo de l'appareil allumé


La vendeuse m’a envoyé des photos, pas de soucis le bureau s’affiche correctement.
Après à voir combien je peut lui en proposer.


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2020)

Ils craquent complètement ces vendeurs !!!
Je pense faire un lot bientôt, avec un Classic II, un LC, un G3 B/B, un iMac G3 (slot loading) et un PowerMac G4.

J'imagine demander le quart pour le tout…


----------



## Fi91 (5 Janvier 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Ils craquent complètement ces vendeurs !!!
> Je pense faire un lot bientôt, avec un Classic II, un LC, un G3 B/B, un iMac G3 (slot loading) et un PowerMac G4.
> 
> J'imagine demander le quart pour le tout…


Le jour où tu mettra en vente ton lot je serais intéressé  sauf si tu craques comme ces vendeurs


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> Le jour où tu mettra en vente ton lot je serais intéressé  sauf si tu craques comme ces vendeurs


Ca va pas !!! 
Non, en fonction de l'état ça devrait tourner autour d'une cinquante d'euros par pièces.
Faut juste que je teste tout ça pour que tout soit fonctionnel.
Là, déjà je ne trouve plus de disque dur pour le Classic (mais j'ai pas encore regardé celui qui est à la cave), le lecteur D7 du LC est mort. Je me bat avec le B/B pour qu'il soit en parfait état, et je n'ai pas encore récupéré l'iMac ni la tour G4.

J'en parlerai ici avant toute chose.

Une chose quand même, il est hors de question que j'envoie tout ça. 
Ca sera à chercher sur place à Dijon… Désolé !


----------



## woz86 (6 Janvier 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> Normal c’est encore un vendeur qui a découvert un ordinateur dans le grenier des parents sans connaître réellement la valeur


Je pourrais faire une offre à combien pour son Classic II après il est propre !


----------



## Invité (6 Janvier 2020)

C'est moi ou l'écran est allumé sur rien ?

Edit

Nan c'est le Classic que je trouve bizarre


----------



## Fi91 (6 Janvier 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Je pourrais faire une offre à combien pour son Classic II après il est propre !


S’il est en bonne état je dirais 150€


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Janvier 2020)

Si tu veux vraiment un Classic II dans ta collection  (je te dirais pas le contraire j'en ai un aussi ;-) assures-toi qu'il fonctionne encore, ça évitera une restauration trop compliquée. La pile peut avoir coulée et faire de gros dégâts, les condensateurs sont à changer, c'est impératif. Verifies aussi le disque dur qui ne doit pas faire trop de bruit.
Bref faut pas l'acheter cher... 50/100€ max, c'est pas un SE/30 non plus.


----------



## woz86 (7 Janvier 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si tu veux vraiment un Classic II dans ta collection (je te dirais pas le contraire j'en ai un aussi ;-) assures-toi qu'il fonctionne encore, ça évitera une restauration trop compliquée. La pile peut avoir coulée et faire de gros dégâts, les condensateurs sont à changer, c'est impératif. Verifies aussi le disque dur qui ne doit pas faire trop de bruit.
> Bref faut pas l'acheter cher... 50/100€ max, c'est pas un SE/30 non plus.


Je lui ai demandé des photos de l’écran allumé :








Après l’avantage la personne qui le vend est à même pas 10 kilomètres de chez moi, alors je peux aller le voir en réel pour voir le temps qu’il met à démarrer...


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Janvier 2020)

Il a l'air propre et fonctionne bien. Juste s'assurer que le HD n'est pas bruyant, qu'il démarre sans problème.

J'en ai récupéré plusieurs en panne pour rien pour en remonter un qui fonctionne ;-) l'avantage c'est que tu sais ce qu'il y a dedans, et comme il faut le démonter de toute façon pour le recapper... 
Dire qu'on en trouvait plein pour rien il n'y a pas si longtemps...

Si tu en veux vraiment un et ne rien faire... (changes au moins la pile) c'est une bonne occasion... 
150€ si ça te va pourquoi pas, il est près de chez toi. C'est pas des machines facile à expédier, si le proprio n'est pas proche d'une grande ville, il aura du mal à le vendre plus cher.

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre ces prix qui explosent pour des machines dans leur jus, avec tout le travail qu'il y a dessus pour les conserver en bon état... et il y a de l'offre en plus, on trouve facilement des machines autour de 50€ et d'autres à plusieurs centaines 

Pour des machines rares et emblématiques je comprend (128/512K, Portable, TAM, etc...) je comprends, mais là...


----------



## woz86 (7 Janvier 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il a l'air propre et fonctionne bien. Juste s'assurer que le HD n'est pas bruyant, qu'il démarre sans problème.


Esthétiquement il est très propre.








Et avec les photos qu’elle m’a envoyé l’écran allumé, l’affichage n’a pas de soucis.
Après comme tu dit y faut que je vois le temps qu’il met à démarrer et au niveau du bruit.
Je lui ai dit qu’il était trop cher, elle ne l’a pas mît en vente depuis longtemps, elle veut attendre voir si elle a des offres.
Moi je lui ai dit que j’ai l’avantage d’habiter à côté de chez elle.
Je pensais lui faire une offre 100-120€ a voir


----------



## Big Ben (7 Janvier 2020)

50€ grand max, toute l'électronique est à refaire et c'est sans garantie qu'elle survive à l'opération... Je sais ça fait pas plaisir aux vendeurs mais c'est la réalité, les frais à engager sont importants pour sauvegarder le matériel.


----------



## woz86 (7 Janvier 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> 50€ grand max


Pour une machine qui n’est pas propre.


----------



## Big Ben (7 Janvier 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Pour une machine qui n’est pas propre.



Après c'est toi qui vois vu que c'est toi qui payes et négocie! 
J'ai dit 50 parce que y'a le clavier et la souris, sinon avec mon expérience en loose c'est pas plus de 35€ en état esthétique correct (ie pas trop jauni et pas marqué) peut importe l'état de fonctionnement et le modèle: classic ou classic II, SE ou SE/30.

Après y'a la réalité, forcément les Classic II sont plus dur à trouver, les SE/30 aussi. Mais tant que c'est pas restauré, à mon humble avis, ça vaut pas grand chose. Et même restauré, y'a toujours un risque que certains dégâts nous rattrapent dans quelques années. Faire une restauration impeccable (retirer toute la corrosion, vérifier tout les composants) demande un temps, un investissement et une technique que peut des gens possèdent ou peuvent s'offrir.

J'avais fais le calcul pour un classic acheté en loose 50€ avec les frais de port, une fois réparé et upgradé, j'en étais à plus de 250€ investis en plus de la machine. Sans compter les accessoires que je réutilise avec d'autres machines (FloppyEmu, Clavier, Souris). Et au final une machine que j'utilise peu, j'ai trouvé mieux depuis.


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Janvier 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Après c'est toi qui vois vu que c'est toi qui payes et négocie!
> J'ai dit 50 parce que y'a le clavier et la souris, sinon avec mon expérience en loose c'est pas plus de 35€ en état esthétique correct (ie pas trop jauni et pas marqué) peut importe l'état de fonctionnement et le modèle: classic ou classic II, SE ou SE/30.
> 
> Après y'a la réalité, forcément les Classic II sont plus dur à trouver, les SE/30 aussi. Mais tant que c'est pas restauré, à mon humble avis, ça vaut pas grand chose. Et même restauré, y'a toujours un risque que certains dégâts nous rattrapent dans quelques années. Faire une restauration impeccable (retirer toute la corrosion, vérifier tout les composants) demande un temps, un investissement et une technique que peut des gens possèdent ou peuvent s'offrir.
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord.
Un SE/30 c'est intéressant parce que c'est le plus puissant des Mac monobloc historique, mais ça demande une bonne restauration qu'il faut prendre en compte sérieusement.
J'ai un faible pour le SE, il a une carte mère très robuste (comme le Plus), à part la pile à surveiller, rien à faire contrairement au Classic peu fiable.
Si le Classic II est rare c'est parce qu'il a fait un flop à sa sortie... proposé un remplaçant au SE/30, moins puissant (moins de slot RAM, pas de copro., pas de PDS,...) même moins cher, c'est pas étonnant et il est aussi peu fiable que le Classic.
Mais le talon d'Achille de toutes ces machines c'est le disque dur, qui peut tomber en panne n'importe quand au bout de trente ans. Et le remplacer c'est pas donné...


----------



## woz86 (8 Janvier 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un SE/30 c'est intéressant parce que c'est le plus puissant des Mac monobloc historique, mais ça demande une bonne restauration qu'il faut prendre en compte sérieusement.


Les SE/30 quand tu vois à quel prix ils sont en vente


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

Coucou la communauté. Hier j'ai récupéré 7 vieux Mac dont un SE 1/40 sans écran ni disque dur et carte mère corrodée je suppose par la pile qui ne tenait plus. Qu'en faire ?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> Coucou la communauté. Hier j'ai récupéré 7 vieux Mac dont un SE 1/40 sans écran ni disque dur et carte mère corrodée je suppose par la pile qui ne tenait plus. Qu'en faire ?


En faire un don dans un de ces deux fils, selon l'état du Mac :





						Jurassic S.A.V. - dons de pièces détachées pour Mac
					

Hello folks,  Jusqu'ici, "Dons de Mac", le fil de Kertruc, regroupait tous les dons de matériel, mais il devenait à force un peu difficile de s'y retrouver, car il y avait de tout. Je vais donc le fermer, et le remplacer par deux fils différents :  - Ce fil ci, où ceux d'entre nous qui ont des...




					forums.macg.co
				








						Sujet unique - Dons de Mac (v2) et autres matériels opérationnels
					

Hello folks,  Jusqu'ici, "Dons de Mac", le fil de Kertruc, regroupait tous les dons de matériel, mais il devenait à force un peu difficile de s'y retrouver, car il y avait de tout. Je vais donc le fermer, et le remplacer par deux fils différents :  - "Jurassic S.A.V"., où ceux d'entre nous...




					forums.macg.co


----------

